

No BS Podcast #192: We-Tear-Through-Your-Questions Edition - justinbkerr
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/no_bs_podcast/no_bs_podcast_192_we-tear-through-your-questions_edition

======
jimmthang
Love Gordon's rants

